#ubuntu-design 2011-12-12
<czajkowski> aloha
<spikeb> hi
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<AlanBell> and spikeb
<spikeb> :)
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-14
<wendar> morning, afternoon, evening everyone
<yaili> afternoon
<wendar> work continues on 4 digits, we're still in what I'd call a "storyboarding" phase, piecing together screenshots to survey what it needs
<wendar> any other bits to share?
<wendar> there's been more interesting discussion on tools
<thorwil> hi! well, i'm all ears regarding tools
<wendar> and, it looks like Ubuntu Studio is looking for some designers
<wendar> plus some design work going into summit.ubuntu.com
<wendar> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/74493826.png/
<thorwil> wendar: is that a wireframe for per person pages for summit.ubuntu.com?
<wendar> throwil: yes
<wendar> I figure people will disperse over the next couple of weeks for the holidays (probably already are) , so the next meeting is Jan 4th
<mhall119> wendar: what are your thoughts on the design of MyUnity?  Is that something we can contribute to?
<wendar> we can talk with the developer
<wendar> it's been submitted to the ARB
<wendar> mhall119: I imagine he'd be happy for the help
 * wendar looks over the package, finds it's already been accepted to precise
<wendar> mhall119: that's a good idea, are you interested in helping out on that one? or know others who might be?
<wendar> I posted the Ubuntu Studio request to our main page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesignTeam)
<wendar> and will add MyUnity if the developer is interested (just emailed him an invitation)
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-15
<dholbach> good morning
<jnick_tait> #santon-review
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-16
<dholbach> good morning
<kholerabbi> Wow, this place is like my hall of heroes :D
<wendar> mhall119: yes, the MyUnity developers would be very interested in design input
<mhall119> wendar: cool, maybe we can get them into the next meeting to discuss what they would like and what we can offer
<MrChrisDruif> When is the next meeting again?
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe we could add it to the topic of the IRC channel?
<wendar> mhall119: they suggested email would be best
<wendar> MrChrisDruif: weekly on wednesdays, is it not in the channel topic? (my client isn't showing any topic at the moment)
<MrChrisDruif> wendar; Home of the Ubuntu Design Team | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesignTeam | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-design
<wendar> MrChrisDruif: okay, I'll fix that
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-design to: Ubuntu Design Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesignTeam | Weekly meeting in this channel, Wednesday 1700 UTC | Channel log at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<wendar> MrChrisDruif: how's that?
<MrChrisDruif> Good enough =) Thanks =)
#ubuntu-design 2012-12-10
<britt__> hey guys
#ubuntu-design 2012-12-11
<israeldahl> Hey I just came across this guys GRUB2 theme, and it is incredible, but I think he needs some input from this team
<israeldahl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081013&page=2
<israeldahl> It would be nice to have a modern looking GRUB screen instead of the early 90s look
<israeldahl> It looks very much like the lightDM theme
<xnox> israeldahl: are there any photos/images? cannot login into ubuntuforums and don't see any attached.
<israeldahl> hold on let me go back to it
<israeldahl> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=226902&d=1352425793
<israeldahl> can you access this one?
<israeldahl> xnox: BTW i did take care of the lintian errors as you advised :)
<israeldahl> you had helped me a few days ago with lmms
#ubuntu-design 2012-12-13
<bobweaver> woot woot there is this channel
<bobweaver> anyone good at gimp here ?
<doctormon> bobweaver: Yes
<bobweaver> doctormon,  hello there
<bobweaver> how are you ?
<bobweaver> want to make a gimp image for me ?
<bobweaver> Mine looks horrible
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/239224
<bobweaver> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/settings/download/josephjamesmills%40gmail.com-20121213193649-xw4cjokon5ajqjkn/testing.xcf-20121213193646-2091pcj7i3mleit9-1/testing.xcf         <<< gimp image that I have already
<bobweaver> I am not a good designer
<bobweaver> I am alright at coding but not a good designer
<doctormon> bobweaver: You're trying to put together a design?
<doctormon> bobweaver: You should be using a vector based tool like inkscape. gimp is for photos and cropping things made in mypaint.
<bobweaver> yeah well I have a version of unity 2d that I use and I want to be able to change allthe settings from the dash
<bobweaver> doctormon,  no it has to be gimp because there is a tool called qmlexporter that is used to export gimp images to qml
<doctormon> It's not bad then, start with a screenshot, import it into inkscape and play around until you get it right.
<bobweaver> No it has to be gimp
<doctormon> bobweaver: Good god who wrote that
<bobweaver> let me find you a link doctormon
<bobweaver> doctormon,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hgo9CWV400
<bobweaver> so one makes  image in gimp then export and I write QT/qml backend code for it
<bobweaver> like the image that I already is a good one it just needs to be finely tuned
<bobweaver> like make it look alot nicer
<doctormon> bobweaver: Sounds like you need to accept what you have.
<bobweaver> and I am horrible at gimp
<bobweaver> sure I could do that also
<bobweaver> just wanted to see if I could find people that would be interested in helping me out on this
<bobweaver> well.. because I am a horrible designer :)
<doctormon> bobweaver: Practice makes slightly better
<bobweaver> yeah it does best time to learn is now
<thorwil> requiring raster images must not stop you from using inkscape. it exports them just fine
<thorwil> screen design with gimp is insanely hard in comparison
<bobweaver> thorwil,  wow there is a export for qml in inkscape ? I have to look up the word raster
<thorwil> bobweaver: no, raster image -> also known as bitmaps
<bobweaver> what I do is make a image in gimp then export to qml then most the time use the images that are already in unity 2d if not then I use the ones that are from gimp (not many TBH) then most the time there is things like button or glowbutton or pictureglowbutton that was made or I have added
<doctormon> bobweaver: Someone should make a qml export for inkscape; if there isn't one already. Because using Gimp for that job is not smart.
<bobweaver> Like at this point I am taking the image that I have exported to qml and am replaceing all the buttons and backgrunds and what not with stock unity 2d ones or like I said libs that are already there.
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/239238
<bobweaver> so from http://imagebin.org/239224    to ^^
<bobweaver> It is the Overall "design concept"  like the layering and the placement of things that I am not that good at
#ubuntu-design 2012-12-14
<godbyk> Was /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/unity/close.png generated from an SVG? If so, do you know where I can find the source SVG?  (I'm trying to generate higher-resolution images of some of the window control buttons for printed documentation.)
<xnox> godbyk: can you file a bug requesting this against ayatana-design & stating your goal?
<godbyk> xnox: Sure. Thanks!
<godbyk> xnox: There we go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/1090533.  Anything else I should add?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1090533 in Ayatana Design "Missing source SVGs for window controls" [Undecided,New]
<sepisoad> do you have any plan to change the appearance of ubuntu1 client, it's way too ugly
#ubuntu-design 2015-12-10
<McIntireEvan> Hi, I'm working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1050195, but Im not sure where in the overlay would be most appropriate for the shortcuts to go. Anyone able to give any help, or tell me who to ask?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1050195 in unity (Ubuntu Xenial) "keyboard shortcut for taking a screenshot is missing from help overlay." [Low,Triaged]
#ubuntu-design 2015-12-13
<Girish> Hi! I'm participating in Google Code In and I've taken the task of fixing the contrast between tabs in Terminal. #ubuntu-google pointed me here and adviced to contact someone willcooke. So can anyone give me a head start on this?
#ubuntu-design 2016-12-18
<KristijanZic> Guys, anyone here? I was writing the comment on the omgubuntu about new scopes mockups and was brainstorming how to make them useful for the user and I think I just came up with the idea that will save the scopes! And make both users and developers/publishers happy!
